# What is this shit?



## Gunners (May 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]uF8VTU92Moo[/YOUTUBE]

Has the Simpsons sunk that low?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 5, 2010)

it was weird, but pretty cool, different and fresh.   Can't say i like the song, but i like the song done by the simpsons more than the original artist


----------



## Hannibal (May 5, 2010)

Shocking, I havent watched Simpons in years.


----------



## Achilles (May 5, 2010)

Yeah, I heard that auto tuned shit last sunday. Is this that Lady gaga I keep hearing about?

Makes Do the Bart Man and Deep Deep Trouble look like musical classics.


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2010)

Sunk? lol, on the contrary, by today's Simpsons standards, that was pretty funny. 

BTW, Ulius, that's not Gaga, it's Ke$ha.


----------



## Roy (May 5, 2010)

> Ke$ha.



Who?            :S


----------



## Achilles (May 5, 2010)

Shirker said:


> BTW, Ulius, that's not Gaga, it's Ke$ha.




You kids today and your music.


----------



## Rima (May 5, 2010)

WTF?


----------



## Kathutet (May 5, 2010)

ulius said:


> You kids today and your music.


i feel old because i think the same


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 5, 2010)

Sunk? Have you forgot do the bartman?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 5, 2010)

ah simpsons..the only show that's old as i am.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 5, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> ah simpsons..the only show that's old as i am.


Law and Order is pretty old too.


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2010)

Whoa... what the fuck.


----------



## Gabe (May 5, 2010)

i saw it when i was watching the seasons it was weird as the new opening.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 5, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Law and Order is pretty old too.



i can understand why law and order is still on the air. with law and order you can rehash the same material over and over and it still won't look bad. with simpson you have have a different situation each episode. how can you make a cartoon series last 20 years?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 5, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> i can understand why law and order is still on the air. with law and order you can rehash the same material over and over and it still won't look bad. with simpson you have have a different situation each episode. how can you make a cartoon series last 20 years?



Good writers. Simpsons is pretty much at its very least, watchable. It's never just plum bad.


----------



## Starstalker (May 5, 2010)

Kids these days


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2010)

Simpsons still exists? I stopped watching 5 years ago.


----------



## Starstalker (May 5, 2010)

God damn kids and their television and MTV and stuff...when I was their age we didn't have those things so we had to have sex instead.
What is wrong with these generations?


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2010)

Why doesn't Simpsons get canned already? The shows been dull for 5 years now.


----------



## Hannibal (May 5, 2010)

This is a permanent intro or just for one episode?


----------



## Hyouma (May 5, 2010)

God I hate that song. Simpsons should've been cancelled a decade ago, it's been going downhill ever since. First ten seasons is the best thing they ever aired on television though, so I guess that's why they can get away with it.


----------



## Narcissus (May 5, 2010)

No... just no.

But then, The Simpsons have been sinking for quite a while, so I'm not so surprised by this.


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2010)

Roy said:


> Who?            :S



My thoughts exactly. When I first heard of her, I thought she was country 



ulius said:


> You kids today and your music.




It's not like I listen to her. Though this song is something of a toe-tapper.


----------



## T.D.A (May 5, 2010)

lady gaga has pretty addicting songs, they should have used bad romance instead of this song, which isn't done by her?


----------



## Krombacher (May 5, 2010)

Kesha is sexy.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 6, 2010)

Anything to keep FOX from replacing you with another Seth show, eh Matt?


----------



## Narcissus (May 6, 2010)

Ke$ha is garbage.


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Anything to keep FOX from replacing you with another Seth show, eh Matt?



Well can you blame him? 

More Mediocre Simpsons episodes > Family Guy 4.0


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 6, 2010)

fox without simpsons...don't think i'll live to see the day


----------



## Achilles (May 6, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> Kesha is sexy.



You've piqued my interest. I shall now google....with gusto.

I was expecting a sister.


----------



## Momoka (May 6, 2010)

copycat!


----------

